# CSOR at Emerald Warrior 2013



## tomahawk6 (6 May 2013)

Best mustache award goes to the operator left of center. ;D







Canadian Special Operations Regiment members prepare to conduct a free-fall jump out of a U.S. Air Force C-17 Globemaster III aircraft over Hurlburt Field, Fla., April 28, 2013, during Emerald Warrior 2013.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (6 May 2013)

Awesome!  My jealous face is on right now.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 May 2013)

Quick!  Someone black-out their footwear before some Dress Nazi has a heart attack!!

anic:


And someone jack-up Mr Rolly-Sleeves there!  

 ;D


Joking aside those are some great shots.


----------



## TSpoon (6 May 2013)

Is that a JTAC patch on the sleeve of the guy in the first picture ? 

Great pics, thanks for sharing tomahawk.


----------



## MikeL (6 May 2013)

TSpoon said:
			
		

> Is that a JTAC patch on the sleeve of the guy in the first picture ?



Yes,  there appears to be one on his right sleeve and a FSSF Arrowhead patch on his left.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (7 May 2013)

That is an amazing Moustache!  The last picture is by far my favorite!


----------



## NavyShooter (7 May 2013)

That's a resoundingly full 'stache.  I'm jealous!  Mine is curlier, but his is full.  

Jumping out of the back of a plane is something that I've never done, but those guys make it look like a *LOT* of fun.

(More fun than jumping over the side of a ship in the middle of the ocean...which I have done...)

NS


----------



## Journeyman (7 May 2013)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Jumping out of the back of a plane is something that I've never done, but those guys make it look like a *LOT* of fun.


 Motivation comes naturally....once you get to know some pilots; it's _much_ safer being outside the plane.   ;D


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (7 May 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Motivation comes naturally....once you get to know some pilots; it's _much_ safer being outside the plane.   ;D


 :goodpost:
Milpoints inbound for the truth of that.


----------



## WilliamPark (30 Oct 2013)

Wow! Fantastic Photos.


----------



## krimynal (30 Oct 2013)

wow , this looks like a LOT of fun , I couldn't do 1/100 of what these guys are trained to do , but those pictures are awesome !!!


----------

